# US Postal Service



## saima1215

My dad sent me a package through USPS (United States Postal Service) to my physical address. He didn't mention my PO Box number on it. It's been over a week now and I have not received it. The post office told him it'll take 6 days to reach here. Does anyone here have any experience with that? 

I had given him my physical address assuming he's sending it via UPS or FedEx but I'm not too sure how USPS would handle this

Any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## DubaiATC

saima1215 said:


> My dad sent me a package through USPS (United States Postal Service) to my physical address. He didn't mention my PO Box number on it. It's been over a week now and I have not received it. The post office told him it'll take 6 days to reach here. Does anyone here have any experience with that?
> 
> I had given him my physical address assuming he's sending it via UPS or FedEx but I'm not too sure how USPS would handle this
> 
> Any advise would be appreciated.


Good luck ever receiving that package, I think you'll need it.
I have had some things mailed to me without a P.O. Box in the address and they NEVER got here. Although everything else was very clear, or so you'd think, down to the apartment building and tower, apartment number, etc.
Insist on a P.O. Box address when people are mailing to you from now on!


----------



## Jynxgirl

Did he insure it? 

It has only been a week. Hopefully you guys got some certain of protection on it and a way to track it. ??


----------



## md000

Sorry, but the package is most likely lost.

I would recommend going to the main post office in Dubai and asking about it. The USPS tracking number system doesn't work well with the UAE's system - but they might be able to pick it up.

-md000/mike




saima1215 said:


> My dad sent me a package through USPS (United States Postal Service) to my physical address. He didn't mention my PO Box number on it. It's been over a week now and I have not received it. The post office told him it'll take 6 days to reach here. Does anyone here have any experience with that?
> 
> I had given him my physical address assuming he's sending it via UPS or FedEx but I'm not too sure how USPS would handle this
> 
> Any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## cobragb

Over the years I have received about 1/3rd the packages sent to me via USPS. I now tell friends and family that it is not possible to use them despite what they tell you at the post office....


----------



## saima1215

Oh no! Now I'm a bit worried :-/


----------



## Moe78

Depends on what type of service he used from them! Normal International Air mail will go to your PO Box but Express will or should use a physical address. Had this happen to me too, friends sent it via Air Mail when they said they would courier it. Item was returned to them because there wasn't any PO Box. These days insurance for most items is minimal, about $5 I think on Air Mail. Also when they say 6 days over there, it's different here. Have you tried tracking it?


----------



## hellchap

Priority Mail International or first Class Mail International go to P.O. Box and takes bout 21 days.
Express Mail goes to physical address and takes about 10 days.

So check which service of USPS was used.


----------



## Moe78

Always best to include a contact number either way because the post office may call and ask you to come in and pick up the packages from customs.


----------



## saima1215

It's a miracle - I received the package today at my office


----------



## Jynxgirl

Curious who delivered it?


----------



## saima1215

Jynxgirl said:


> Curious who delivered it?


Not sure but it was on my desk. I have to ask the staff and I don't think they'll really know.


----------

